# Studieren/Hochschule oder doch Ausbildung?



## TheMoerchenMo (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Situation: Ich habe mein Fachabi (Fachhochschulreife) (sehr) gut abgeschlossen und fange im August eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration an. Zum Zeitpunkt, als ich den Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben habe (ca, Jahresanfang) wusste ich nicht, dass ich meinen Schulabschluss so gut absolviere 
Der Ausbildungsbetrieb ist ca. 1 1/2 h Fahrzeit von meinem Heimatort entfernt, sodass ich mir eine Wohnung gemietet habe. Der Ort (sehr, sehr kleine Stadt), indem ich jetzt wohne sagt mir leider nicht ganz zu sodass ich wahrscheinlich nach meiner Ausbildung wieder umziehen werde. Dadurch, dass hier alles etwas ländlicher ist, werden schlechte Busverbindungen / lange Fahr- und Wartezeiten an der Tagesordnung sein. Und dadurch, dass ich eine Wohnung bezahlen muss, kommt ein Auto leider nicht in Frage.

Jedoch, wenn man sich weiter Informiert, verdienen FI (Fachinformatiker) nicht sonderlich viel. Da man später aber doch gerne eine Familie und ein Haus gut finanzieren möchte, bin ich im Moment am überlegen, die Ausbildung kurzfristig abzusagen und nun doch studieren zu gehen, bzw. eine Fachhochschule zu besuchen (bin mehr der praktische Typ, weniger Theoretiker  )

Jetzt bin ich leider ein bisschen in der Zwickmühle, da ich nicht weiß, ob mich der FI zu dem Weg führen lässt, den ich gerne einschlagen möchte. Klar, die Aufgaben sagen mir persönlich sehr zu (Netzwerktechnik etc).
Auch weiß ich nicht, ob ich einfach die Ausbildung vorzeitig beenden kann, welche Fachrichtung an der Hochschule ich einschlagen würde und ob ich ein Studium überhaupt schaffe, oder ob ich mir da zuviel vornehme.
Andererseits hat man natürlich mit einem Hochschulabschluss deutlich bessere Chancen im "späteren" Leben.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen/Tipps für mich?

(PS: Bin übrigens 19 und bin mir bewusst, dass das alles ein bisschen spontan kommt, aber als junger Erwachsener weiß man es manchmal nicht besser ^^ )


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. Juli 2015)

Hey, ich kann dir mal kurz meinen bisherigen Lebensweg schildern...

Bin (ähnlich wie du) in einem kleinen Dorf aufgewachsen (400 Einwohner). Obwohl ich 14 Jahre Schule hinter mir hatte, hat es nicht zum Abi gereicht (durchgefallen), störte mich allerdings nicht sonderlich, da ich eh erst mal zum Bund wollte. Bin dann 23 Monate bei der Marine gewesen und hab dort schon festgestellt: mit Abi hätte ich nun andere Möglichkeiten...vor allem mit einem guten Durchschnitt wie du den hast 
Danach habe ich eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker gemacht. Gute 500km weit weg von zu Hause, folglich brauchte auch ich eine Wohnung und für ein Auto war kein Geld (mehr) da. Dank Unterstützung meiner Eltern und "Vater Staat" bin ich finanziell aber sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Die Ausbildung hab ich vor einem Monat beendet. Mein Betrieb hat mich übernommen und plant langfristig mit mir. Da ich mir aber relativ sicher bin, dass das noch nicht alles gewesen sein soll ("karrieremäßig" betrachtet sowie finanziell), werde ich ab September neben dem Beruf studieren. Ob ich das Studium überhaupt durchziehe (bin auch eher der praktische Typ) und was genau ich dann mit nem Bachelor machen möchte, steht noch nicht fest und es interessiert mich eig auch noch gar nicht...ich möchte mir das Studium erst mal angucken und dann sehen, wie das läuft. Wenn ich nach 1-2 Semestern feststelle "ist nichts für mich", ist das okay - zumindest hab ich es mal versucht.

Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, was du jetzt machen sollst, aber ich würde es mir an deiner Stelle sehr gut überlegen, ob du einen sicheren Ausbildungsplatz wieder hergibst. Es ist natürlich richtig, dass das Gehalt mit einem Studienabschluss steigt, aber je nach Größe des Betriebes lässt es sich auch mit dem Gehalt eines "einfachen" Facharbeiters ganz gut leben...und Möglichkeiten der Fort/Weiterbildung sind ja auch nach deiner Ausbildung noch gegeben


----------



## yingtao (17. Juli 2015)

Bin zwar kein Informatiker aber eine gut abgeschlossene Ausbildung kann dir keiner mehr nehmen und im Studium wirst du durch die Berufserfahrung einfacher voran kommen und gewisse Vorteile haben. Auch ist es mit einer abgeschlossenen Ausbildung einfacher einen gut bezahlten Nebenjob fürs Studium zu bekommen. Die normalen Studenten müssen meist erst über ein Jahr eingearbeitet werden und jemand mit einer abgeschlossenen Ausbildung kann man quasi sofort (Einarbeitungsphase von rund 4 Wochen hat man immer) einsetzen.

Ich habe auch erst eine Ausbildung nach dem Abitur gemacht weil ich nicht wusste ob Ausbildung oder Studium und habe bis zum Studium dann bereits eine Menge Kontakte in der Branche aufbauen können wodurch ich sehr einfach eine Anstellung als Werkstudent bekommen habe und während des Studium genauso viel verdiene wie nach der Ausbildung (das ganze läuft über ein Stundenkonto wo 20h die Woche abgerechnet werden).

Was das Studium ansonsten angeht würde ich mich mal schlau machen wie angesehen der FH Bachelor ist. In der Baubranche sind die FH Bachelor (Bachelor of Engineering Civil Engineering) angesehener als die TH Bachelor (Bachelor of Science) da die von der FH sich fast das komplette Studium auf einen Bereich konzentrieren und in dem dann sehr viel besser sind als die TH Bachelor. Beim Master dreht sich das ganze dann aber wieder um. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Informatiker und weiß nicht wie es da auf dem Markt ausschaut.

Mein Tip wäre aber wie gesagt erst die Ausbildung zu machen. Nach der Ausbildung stehen dir noch immer alle Türen offen und wenn dir das Studium nicht zusagt hast du die Ausbildung bereits hinter dir.


----------



## rabe08 (17. Juli 2015)

Schauen wir uns mal das deutsche, vielfältige Bildungsangebot an:

- Berufsausbildung, z.B. Fachinformatiker
- Fachhochschulstudium, z.B. Informatik
- Hochschulstudium, z.B. Informatik

private Bildungsinstitute, Berufsakademien, etc. lass ich mal weg.

Dein Problem kann ich nachvollziehen, mit 19 so entscheidende Weichen zu stellen ist schon Kacke. Man liegt da nicht immer richtig...

Du sollstest Dich fragen, was Du für ein Typ bist, eher praktisch oder eher theoretisch.

Die Berufsausbildung ist am praktischsten orientiert. Die Theorie dahinter wird nicht so vermittelt. Du lernst auch einige Begriffe der Theorie, es ist aber nicht erforderlich, dass Du die Theorie durchdringst, um an Ende Sachen zu machen, die es in der Theorie noch nicht gibt, sowas nennt sich dann Forschung. Gehört zu jedem Studium dazu.

An der Fachhochschule kriegst Du eine theoretische Grundausbildung, danach schließt Du Dein Studium in der Regel mit einem praktischen Projekt ab. Das Projekt wird gerade an FHs sehr oft in Betrieben durchgeführt, Du arbeitest dabei mit Menschen zusammen, die so richtig echt Arbeiten, also am Ende irgendetwas haben, was sie praktisch gebrauchen können. Als Baustein in einem Projekt, vielleicht auch ein internes Tool, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.

An der Uni kriegst Du erstmal 2 Jahre eine intensive theoretische Ausbildung. Das Programmieren macht in den ersten 2 Jahren vielleicht 10% der Gesamtarbeit aus. Analysis, Lineare Algebra, Stochastik, Algorithmen, Datenstrukturen, theoretische Grundlagen von Programmiersprachen, auch von Betriebssystemen, Grundlagen der technischen Informatik, vieles mehr. Wenn Du einen Eindruck haben möchtest, um was es da geht, schau mal in Introduction to Algorithms: Amazon.de: Thomas H. Cormen, Clifford Stein, Charles E. Leiserson, Robert L. Rivest: Fremdsprachige Bücher und in Analysis 1: Differential- und Integralrechnung einer VerÃ?nderlichen Grundkurs Mathematik: Amazon.de: Otto Forster: Bücher . Die ersten 30% vom Corman und ca. die Hälfte vom Forster, leider nicht die erste Hälfte, eher so als Lückentext zu sehen, machen an der Uni zusammen ungefähr ein halbes Semester aus.

Wenn man mal das "danach" betrachtet, kann ich Dir kein klares Bild vermitteln. Sehr begehrt auf dem Markt sind Fachinformatiker, die danach noch einen Bachelor an der Uni gemacht haben. Theorie und Praxis, Einstiegsgehalt in einem größeren Unternehmen mindestens 45k pA. Kleinere Unternehmen zahlen deutlich weniger. 

Nach dem Master einen Job zu finden ist gar nicht leicht, dauert auch mal gerne 6-9 Monate. Als reiner Theoretiker ohne Kerben im Colt ist der Einstieg nicht einfach. Dafür aber auch gerne mal 55k pA für den Einstieg, bei kleineren Firmen aber auch 32k pA. 

Generell würde ich sagen, dass nach der Ausbildung alles davon abhängt, wie Du dich weiterentwickelst. Die IT bewerg sich schnell, was Du vor 5 Jahren gelernt hast, kann schon wieder obsolet sein. Wenn Du erstmal 5 Jahre gearbeitet hast, hängt nach meiner Erfahrung alles nur noch davon ab, wie gut Du in Deinem Bereich bist, nicht ob IHK, FH oder Uni auf Deinem Zeugnis steht. 

Was Du machen sollst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Mein Tipp wäre aber: Ausbildung machen, danach in eine Stadt mit Uni orientieren, Studium probieren. Finanzieren kannst Du es Dir mit Ausbildung ohne Probleme, in Städten mit Informatik-Studium hat sich in der Regel ein Biotop um die Unis entwickelt, das sehr gerne qualifizierte Leute mit Jobs versorgt.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2015)

Wie lange dauert denn die Ausbildung? 
Wenn es nicht allzu lang dauert könntest du danach immer noch einen anderen Weg einschlagen, oder dir sagt es zu und du bleibst gleich dabei. 

Wenn du die Ausbildung abschließt, dann hast du immerhin etwas in der Hand. Danach kannst du trotzdem weiter studieren, und falls dir das nicht zusagt kannst du wieder zurück ins normale Berufsleben. 
Wichtig ist aber dass man die Dinge die man anfängt, auch zu Ende bringt. 

Schau es dir einfach an, vielleicht entdeckst du während der Ausbildung ganz neue Dinge die dir gefallen würden. 

Ich persönlich habe zwar keine Ausbildung fertig, und ich wusste nach meiner Matura (Abi in Österreich) auch nicht was ich machen sollte. Die längste Zeit, schon während meiner Schulzeit schwebte mir Jus vor, dazu vielleicht noch Psychologie, Geschichte (nur was macht man mit einem BA in Geschichte?^^) oder Politikwissenschaften, irgendwas in die Richtung halt. Bin danach ein Jahr zum Bundesheer gegangen, Zivildienst war nichts für mich und im Nachhinein war das Jahr eine tolle Erfahrung. Einerseits habe ich gemerkt, dass der Job als Soldat beim österreichischen Bundesheer mir nicht so zusagt, das ich ihn bis zur Pension ausüben möchte, andererseits habe ich so einen letzten Ausweg, falls nichts anderes funktionieren sollte. Offiziersausbildung und Militärakademie oder einfach als Zeitsoldat, wären quasi meine letzten Ressorts gewesen. In dem Jahr hab ich zum Ende hin mitgeholfen ein paar Grundwehrdiener auszubilden, was mir unerwartet viel Spaß gemacht hat. Dann hat es irgendwie Klick gemacht und ich hab mich dafür entschieden Lehramt zu studieren. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du mit etwas anfängst, mach es zumindest fertig. Vielleicht entdeckst du eine neue "Leidenschaft", dann kannst du dich der zuwenden. Wenns dir in der Ausbildung gefallen hat, dann kannst du den Beruf weiter ausführen. Ist aber nicht gesagt dass du das bis zum Lebensende machst, es kann sich alles schnell verändern. 

Anderes Beispiel aus meiner Familie: 
Mein Onkel hat ursprünglich Installateur gelernt, hat danach eine Lehre in der örtlichen Brauerei abgeschlossen, Ausbildung zur Sicherheitsfachkraft, war für einige Jahre bei der Polizei, danach lange Zeit in der Personalvermittlungsbranche und ist nun Außendienstmitarbeiter im Verkauf bei L´Oreal Österreich und verdient schönes Geld^^


----------



## TheMoerchenMo (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo nochmal,

danke für die vielen ausführlichen Antworten 
Ich habe mir mal alle in Ruhe durchgelesen und das Thema nochmal mit Freunden & Bekannten besprochen.

Ich schätze mal, dass ich die Ausbildung erstmal durchziehe und danach auf eine Fachhochschule mein Glück versuche, sodass ich, sollte es nicht mit der FH klappen, ein Backup besteht.

Danke nochmal an alle


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2015)

Ein sicheres Backup ist immer gut, beruhigt ungemein wenn man weiß: "Ok, sollte es wider Erwarten nicht funktionieren, hab ich noch diese Alternative". 
Ich kenne einige Studienkollegen die keinen Plan B haben, ist auch eine Möglichkeit, letztendlich muss man aber immer mit irgendwas rechnen. Im schlimmsten Fall kommt man nach 3 Jahren Studium drauf, dass es doch nix is und dann? 

Deswegen bin ich immer für mindestens eine Alternative.


----------



## cYnd (21. Juli 2015)

Also ich war/bin in einer ähnlichen Situation. Hatte mein Fachabi mit gut abgeschlossen und danach erstmal ne Ausbildung zum FI Anwendungsentwicklung gemacht (auf 2 Jahre Ausbildung wegen Fachabi verkürzt). Die Ausbildung ist mir ziemlich leicht gefallen, war keine große Schwierigkeit bis auf die Motivation dabei  Letztes Jahr meine Ausbildung dann auch abgeschlossen (aufgrund fehlender Motivation nur mit befriedigend  ) und wurde danach von meinem Betrieb übernommen. Während meiner Ausbildung rutschte ich dann in den Consulting-Bereich und blieb darin auch. 

Da ich in der Firma dann aber immer unterwegs war, hab ich mir was neues gesucht. Ebenfalls im Consulting-Bereich, dieses mal aber mit anderen Produkten (also wieder neu einarbeiten) und weniger Reisetätigkeit. Das macht mir auch so weit viel Spaß, der verdienst passt auch so weit (über 40k pro Jahr, wie gesagt, ohne Bachelor oder ähnliches und in Zukunft ist hoffentlich noch Luft nach oben  ).

Ich weiß von Freunden, dass die beim Studium nicht sonderlich viel mehr Wissen gelernt haben als ich bzw selbst gesagt haben, dass es nicht wieder machen würden. Du kannst dir ja mal die Modulhandbücher diverser Studiengänge anschauen. Wenn ich mir die anschaue was die da machen, sage ich bei vielen vielen Dingen, dass ich die auch kann oder zumindest mal gehört habe.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich privat auch Interessiert bin und kleine Projekte auch nebenbei noch mache bzw. mir mal neue Technologien anschaue.

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass ich mich nicht fürs Studium entschieden habe, aber letztendlich musst du das selbst entscheiden. An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal die Ausbildung machen und danach schauen wie es weitergeht. Ob du in der Branche bleiben willst, dir das Spaß macht und es Verdienst-mäßig gut aussieht oder ob du evtl sogar was anderes machen willst. Studieren kannst du immer noch nach der Ausbildung, insofern du das dann noch willst. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein duales Studium (was ich auch machen wollte nach der Ausbildung). Aber nachdem ich mir das Modulhandbuch durchgelesen habe und auch ein Jobangebot mit gutem verdienst hatte, habe ich mich dagegen entschieden 

In deinem späteren Berufsleben wird es denke ich dann so sein, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde: Es kommt auf dein Können und deine Erfahrung an und nicht darauf, ob du "nur" Ausbildung hast, an einer FH oder Uni warst


----------



## TheMoerchenMo (21. Juli 2015)

cYnd schrieb:


> Also ich war/bin in einer ähnlichen Situation. Hatte mein Fachabi mit gut abgeschlossen und danach erstmal ne Ausbildung zum FI Anwendungsentwicklung gemacht (auf 2 Jahre Ausbildung wegen Fachabi verkürzt). Die Ausbildung ist mir ziemlich leicht gefallen, war keine große Schwierigkeit bis auf die Motivation dabei  Letztes Jahr meine Ausbildung dann auch abgeschlossen (aufgrund fehlender Motivation nur mit befriedigend  ) und wurde danach von meinem Betrieb übernommen. Während meiner Ausbildung rutschte ich dann in den Consulting-Bereich und blieb darin auch.



Man kann auf 2 Jahre verkürzen? Dass man auf 2 1/2 Jahre gehen kann, wusste ich, aber auf 2? Das wäre ja super ^^
(Im Abschlusszeugnis ne 1 gehabt im IT-Schwerpunkt  )


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (21. Juli 2015)

hmm, also wenn du dir es zutraust, würde ich immer zuerst zum studium raten, die aufstiegschancen und verdienstmöglichkeiten sind einfach besser, da die ausbildung im allgemeinen deutlich breiter ist.


----------



## cYnd (21. Juli 2015)

TheMoerchenMo schrieb:


> Man kann auf 2 Jahre verkürzen? Dass man auf 2 1/2 Jahre gehen kann, wusste ich, aber auf 2? Das wäre ja super ^^
> (Im Abschlusszeugnis ne 1 gehabt im IT-Schwerpunkt  )



Ja, man kann auf zwei Jahre verkürzten...bin direkt im zweiten Lehrjahr eingestiegen, einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## DominikTV (21. Juli 2015)

cYnd schrieb:


> Ja, man kann auf zwei Jahre verkürzten...bin direkt im zweiten Lehrjahr eingestiegen, einfach mal nachfragen



Bin auch beim Ausbildungsstart, werde das mal Erfragen beim Betrieb 



> Ausbildungsverkürzung wegen schulischer Vorbildung (§ 8 BBiG)
> Eine Verkürzung der Ausbildungszeit ist bei folgenden Schulabschlüssen möglich:
> 
> Realschulabschluss, Mittlere Reife, Fachoberschulreife: bis zu 6 Monate
> ...


 Ausbildungsverkürzung ? Wann kann ich verkürzen? | AZUBIYO


----------



## dnz (22. Juli 2015)

Ein Studium ist auch nicht der heilige Gral wie es viele wohl vermuten. Das kommt immer ganz auf den Betrieb und die Position an, die man anstrebt. Will man weiter als Systemintegrator arbeiten und dort erfolgreich werden, geht nichts über die eigene Qualifikation. Soll es in theoretische Richtung (z.B. Programmierung) gehen, ist ein Studium wohl besser. Das sind aber auch nur Beispiele und muss so nicht vorkommen.
Für IT-ler gibt es mittlerweile auch Fortbildungen (als Meister-Pendant, also Niveaustufe 6 wie auch ein BA-Studium), welche auch eine Alternative zu anschließendem Studium sein könnten. IT-Entwickler oder IT-Projetleiter fällt mir da spontan ein. Man muss eben wissen was man will. Diese Entscheidung kann einem keiner Abnehmen. Nach Gehältern würde ich anfangs nicht schauen, das ist alles viel zu vage. Gerade in der IT bestehen unendlich viele Möglichkeiten sich Weiterzubilden und aufzusteigen (Oft mit Berufserfahrung verknüpft), sodass ich meine Entscheidung nicht an das Anfangsgehalt nach der Ausbildung fest machen würde. Außer, man ist damit natürlich zufrieden und möchte sich nicht weiterentwickeln.

Zur Verkürzung; Man kann bei entsprechender Vorbildung von vornherein um 1 Jahr verkürzen (fängt dann also direkt im zweiten an) oder bei guter schulischer und betrieblicher Leistung am Schluss der Ausbildung ein halbes Jahr wegnehmen.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Juli 2015)

Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung gemacht und bin nach den 3 Jahre auch übernommen worden.
Arbeite nun nicht mehr als Programmierer, sondern als Systemadministrator. 

Das Gehalt eines Informatikers mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung ist aufjedenfall über den deutschen Durchschnittsverdienst und es lässt sich damit ganz gut leben.
Man kann zwar keine Riesen Sprünge machen, aber womit kann man das schon, wenn man sich nicht Selbstständig macht. Das lässt unser System garnicht zu. 

Mit einem abgeschlossenen Studium wirst du natürlich nachher mehr verdienen. 
Ob jetzt jeder fertige Student besser ist als jemand der eine Ausbildung gemacht hat und 1-2 Jahre Berufserfahrung hat sei mal dahin gestellt.

Hast du schon mal über eine Duale Ausbildung nachgedacht? (Studium + Ausbildung)
Dies ist zwar kein leichter weg und die 3 Jahre werden hart, aber damit hast du aufjedenfall richtig gute Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt einen guten Job zu finden.


----------

